# Opinions on Supplements



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I was wondering what everyones opinion is between Purina Champion Drive and 4u2win. I know the price is alot different but without that being considered which works better?? Or if you know of one that works even better then the ones listed?? Also what does everyone think works best to given on show day for the best "pop" ??


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

People might be able to give more input if you post the tags/labels with nutrient analysis and ingredients. I don't do show feeds so can't help you!


----------

